# another great ad-British Airways



## davparlr (Dec 15, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4JdQi60an0_


----------



## Readie (Dec 15, 2011)

davparlr said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4JdQi60an0_





Impressive advert. The reality of flying from Heathrow's terminal 5 on BA is somewhat different....
Utter chaos.
John


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2011)

Hasn't been that bad the times I've used it John...

It is a good advert though but then BA usually has pretty good ones.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 15, 2011)

Nicely done.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice commercial. 

As for the airport, never really had any problems in Heathrow. I am not sure what is the worst airport I have gone through as for being chaos.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 16, 2011)

I love the British Airways ads.The mix of the vintage and modern is great and shows the nostalgia and tradition.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2011)

Well done!

I have to admit, British Air has been my favorite Airliner that I've flown with.


----------

